# How do you stop the vibration / noise



## jnrsmum (May 2, 2011)

I have purchased a second-hand tank with all the accessories one of which is an oxygenation pump that you have to have externally and keet above the water levels in case of power failure. The only problem is is its quite noisy and no matter what surface I put it on it tries to vibrate away..... I have lodged it in between the dvds at the moment but they are above the smaller fish tank and I am concerned the noise / vibration may upset them.

What do you do with yours... I am a little disappointed at I am liking the bubble effect they give out !


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're talking about an airpump then they are renowned for being noisy and causing vibrations. You can either suspend it by string or elastic so that it is not physically against anything or bin it and get a powerhead like this one Aqua Clear Aquarium Power Head 70: CD Aquatics Aqua Clear Aquarium Power Head 70 which will also give out a decent amount of bubbles. You will need to check the size you need against the size of the aquarium though. Aqua one are very good but there are cheaper alternatives from the likes of allpondsolutions.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what we do with the pumps is put blu tack on the rubber feet.. we have the tetra whisper ones.. or whatever they are called so attaching stuff to the feet is easy. 
i never thought of suspending it, that is a great idea.. worth a try.


----------



## jnrsmum (May 2, 2011)

welll I have decided not to use this external pump........ it appears that my filter also pumps water it just needed a tube attaching to it. For now that will do but later I am going to invest in an internal and quieter pump so that I can use the gravel stone as I like the look of the water bubbling up  

Sorry I don't know the technical terms for all the equipment etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i didn't know you can get any internal air pumps.
also- the filter pumps air around, but a pump always helps with oxygen in the water.


----------



## 200sex (May 22, 2011)

jnrsmum said:


> welll I have decided not to use this external pump........ it appears that my filter also pumps water it just needed a tube attaching to it. For now that will do but later I am going to invest in an internal and quieter pump so that I can use the gravel stone as I like the look of the water bubbling up
> 
> Sorry I don't know the technical terms for all the equipment etc :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i was getting the same problems but if you go on ebay or pet shop you can get some one way valves to go in line of the air tube so you can put the pump under the tank cause no water will find its way back down the line i got some then added some of that grip matt stuff from halford ment for peoples dashes works well


----------



## Birty (Apr 4, 2011)

Every airpump i have ever owned makes noise/vibrates, in my opinion they are not worth the hassle unless you are setting up a large system. The most renowned airpump for being the quietest is the fusion 700 although it is only available in the US but you can ship it over although will be abit pricy!


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a tetra whisper and the rubber feet are helpful for about ten minutes before it shuffles into a position where it makes loads of noise, so I stuck it on a wooly hat so the feet get wedged in the holes a voila! No noise!

Suspending it on string sounds like a brilliant idea too


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I put them in a sock and wrap them in a towel, They are noisy but worth it for bubbles everyone loves bubbles :lol2:


----------



## Jack0 (Sep 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i didn't know you can get any internal air pumps.
> also- the filter pumps air around, but a pump always helps with oxygen in the water.


All the pumps do is create surface tension which helps wih oxygen exchange. the bublbles dont actually put oxygen in the water.

They are not needed aslong as you have something the create surface tension, such as a filter outlet. Saying that i do like the look of them so try some fo the things people have suuggested if you really want it.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont get a cheapo pump - buy a decent one. my sacem is silent  and runs 4 tanks filters
fit a non return valve
sit pump on some polystyrene or foam.

sorted


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Sit it on a big sponge.
That's what I've done as the pump is directly under my head when I'm sleeping :lol2:


----------

